# OBX cat back exhaust



## fmi20 (Mar 2, 2003)

Is the OBX cat back mandrel bent and if so what size is the piping, i dont think its on there website


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i doubt obx is going to be mandrel bent.... but ive been wrong about shit like that, but remember these words, "you get what you pay for."


----------



## fast95altima (Mar 19, 2007)

*Yep it is*



AsleepAltima said:


> i doubt obx is going to be mandrel bent.... but ive been wrong about shit like that, but remember these words, "you get what you pay for."


It is mandrel bent. But don't buy the header and down pipe becaus i did and it didn't fit. Well it bolted up properly but would not seet flush to the head because at the bottom of the header where you bolt the collecter to the down pipe the corner hit the bottom of the engine block. Therefore the header will have a major exaust leak or you will strip the studs trying to bolt it up. Otherwise obx is a nice cheap way to go. You will have to get an adapter plate to get the header mouted right or some othe way. Also there is a clearance issue with the altinator. For that you have to loosen the adjusting bolt then tighten the one bolt gonig in towards the engine, this will pull the alt out away from the engine giving you the clearance. It's a pain in the ass but then it will fit. The rest of the cat back worked great and sounds great. But instead of using the muffler they give I bought a turbo muffler for 49.00 so that i wouldn't have that pingy sound. the turbo muffler looks like the stock one but has a nice deep throaty soung. Kind of like a greddy sound. Oh and also for the down pipe, be very careful with the flex piece, if it gets ruined it cost 180.00 just to replace that little piece. and you cant just put a pipe in place of it cuz it will just break from engine movement.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think maybe by now, his question has been answered... check the thread date before you post. thanks.


----------



## fast95altima (Mar 19, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> i think maybe by now, his question has been answered... check the thread date before you post. thanks.


Ooooops, my bad. Nooo thank you!


----------

